# Package camping holiday for family abroad?



## remey (9 Jan 2012)

HI,

Can you get any of the camping holidays abroad (France etc) as a package? We'd prefer not to drive over there so the transfers etc would be very handy.

Any recommendations for a child friendly (2 yr old) camping site?

Thanks


----------



## supertrooper (9 Jan 2012)

Hi

I can't recommend a package but can recommend Bella Italia in Lake Garda, very very safe for two year old with lots of playgrounds, activities and things to do nearby.

S


----------



## gabsdot (9 Jan 2012)

http://www.eurocamp.co.uk/sites/italy-adriatic/ia021-ca-savio.html

We stayed here last summer and we had an amazing holiday. Our kids were 7 and  3 and there was loads to do, it's right on the beach too.  I  would highly recommend it. I'd go back again in a heartbeat


----------



## Slim (21 Jan 2012)

remey said:


> HI,
> 
> Can you get any of the camping holidays abroad (France etc) as a package? We'd prefer not to drive over there so the transfers etc would be very handy.
> 
> ...


I'm not aware of any packages that include airport pickup. Most sites are outside of town so some kind of transport Would be useful.


----------



## Bronte (23 Jan 2012)

You may need a car to go grocery shopping as the shops onsite can be expensive.  

Alternatively you can fly there and hire a car but it will add to the cost.  I'm sure there are great deals with the likes of Eurocamp and the ferry companies.


----------



## gabsdot (24 Jan 2012)

We didn't hire a care. We used public transport to get from the airport to the park and a taxi on the way back. everywhere was within walking distance and there was a supermarket on the park.


----------



## huskerdu (24 Jan 2012)

gabsdot said:


> We didn't hire a care. We used public transport to get from the airport to the park and a taxi on the way back. everywhere was within walking distance and there was a supermarket on the park.



That is great if is works out for you. Its great to be able to do without a car, especially if your kids are young enough that you won't want to do a day trip but I would advise anyone to do a bit of research before committing to this plan. 

I have stayed in holiday parks with great supermarkets and ones with supermarkets nearly but I have also stayed in a few where the shop on site sold beer, biscuits, frozen pizzas, UHT milk and very little else and it was a long walk to the nearly supermarket. 

Its only a bit of a  risk, but worth investigating before you go.


----------



## Bronte (25 Jan 2012)

Even after all these years abroad, I cannot stand UHT milk.  On holidays I've driven miles to get it.  Don't forget to pack the tea bags.


----------



## Daddy (26 Jan 2012)

Gabsdot:

Had the supermarket all you wanted.  Site supermarkets tend to be small and dear.

Also, can you fill in a bit on the public transport.  Did you have to take 2 buses to the site.

What price the transport and what price the taxi back.

Thanks


----------



## thombom (27 Jan 2012)

Hi
Check out keycamp.ie we have just booking a holiday with them in the south of france called la baume.This place looks very good and we are really looking forward to it.


----------



## gabsdot (30 Jan 2012)

The supermarket was big and had everything we needed. 
The journey to the park involved 2 buses and a 1/2km walk and took about 2 hours. It was a bit stressful because we didn't know before we set out what buses to get but we just asked the drivers and they were very helpful. We changed at Jesolo and there is a big depot there and we had some lunch there to break up the journey. The bus tickets were really cheap, 
We actually had planned to get a taxi from the airport on our arrival but we couldn't get a driver to take us as they all said the traffic would be too bad. The camp site was out at the end of a sort of penninsula with one road in and out and it is notorious for bad traffic. Eurocamp would have organised a taxi to collect us but it was about €200 so we didn't go for that.  
We took a taxi back to the airport because we had an early flight it cost €80.


----------



## Bronte (31 Jan 2012)

If you're going to go shopping using buses bring suitcases with wheels it's much easier.


----------



## Slim (31 Jan 2012)

thombom said:


> Hi
> Check out keycamp.ie we have just booking a holiday with them in the south of france called la baume.This place looks very good and we are really looking forward to it.


 
Friends of ours have gone there every year for past 4 years and love it. 

Overall, I think going to a compsite in France without a car is going to feel very restrictive after a while unless it is very close to public transport links. Le Bois Masson and dormant at St. Jean de Monts [broken link removed] are a relatively short walk to town shops. Camping Haliotis [broken link removed] is probably the best located I have every stayed on. Very close to Mont St Michel too, supermarket across the road and right on the edge of town. Nice site.


----------



## Happy Girl (31 Jan 2012)

Slim said:


> Le Bois Masson and dormant at St. Jean de Monts [broken link removed] are a relatively short walk to town shops.


 
Lovely sites & just a nice distance to town shops but you would certainly need a car for food shopping.


----------

